# 1st time using AMNPS with the Big Green Egg



## chuck cook (Jan 27, 2014)

I just joined this site today, and have already benefited from the vast knowledge.  I purchased an A-Maze-N Smoker to use in my Big Green Egg.   Yesterday I cold smoked my first cheese.  I smoked Colby Jack, Mild Cheddar and Pepper Jack using Pecan dust.  I set the bottom vent of the BGE to fully open with the screen closed.  The top vent was closed with the air holes open.  Plate Setter legs up.  Total smoke time 5 hours.   Afterwards, I vacuum sealed the cheese in separate bags and placed in the refrigerator.   After joining this site and reading the posts, I realized I didn't let the cheese set for 2 hours before vacuum sealing.   













image.jpg



__ chuck cook
__ Jan 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chuck cook
__ Jan 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ chuck cook
__ Jan 27, 2014


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 28, 2014)

your cheese should be fine without waiting to seal.  looks like it got some great color.  now comes the hardest part, waiting a few weeks before eating.


----------



## gone4nc (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the fourm,  from Maryland.  
Your cheese looks great, I just now finished vacuum sealing my cheese from my four hour evening smoke today. I hope you have better control on waiting a couple weeks to eat it. Mine usually starts getting eaten after a few days.


----------



## knuckle47 (Jan 28, 2014)

Funny about the waiting time.  My first cheese was smoked Dec 7 2014.  We waited 3 weeks and enjoyed the cheeses.  I did keep a few from each batch every few days to see how aging has changed the taste.  I will admit that the longer the cheese has been sitting, it really makes a difference in improving the taste.  It's been 7 weeks and I have about 4 left from the initial smoke.  I have also have smoked over 50 lbs since a few at a time so the inventories can build for the summer.

Tough to resist but that ashtray initial scent... Clearly persuades me otherwise !


----------



## chuck cook (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the encouragement.  I couldn't wait, I know thats a big surprise!  Tried a little of the Mild Cheddar and Colby Jack.  Both were pretty darn good, I'm sure they will be delish the longer they age.

Smoked Monterey Jack, Mozzarella & Cream Cheese for 5 hours yesterday, using pecan dust.  After pulling the cheese, this time I let it stand for 2 hours before vacuum sealing.  I'm looking forward to trying the cream cheese on bagels.  You can see a big difference between the before and after photos.  













DSC_9326.JPG



__ chuck cook
__ Jan 29, 2014


















DSC_9327.JPG



__ chuck cook
__ Jan 29, 2014


----------



## duffman (Jan 29, 2014)




----------

